# uncapping plane



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I have not used a plane, but I have used a knife a lot. IMO it's a matter of ergonomics. I will buy a plane next time because my wrist gets very tired and sore in the course of uncapping lot of honey.


----------



## Hayseed (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks for your reply. I'm at a place where I will be buying either a plane or heated knife and have never used a plane. Does it have rotating blades as you might see on a wood plane?Are they heated as well? The cost doesn't seem to be much different. Can't afford both so want to make the right decision.

Dale


----------



## DZE (Jul 1, 2004)

The plane is similar to a wood plane in function.
It has an adjustable blade and a heating element similar to a hot knife.
when it is adjusted correctly it is about twice as fast as a hot knife for me.
I do have to slow down sometime to let it heat up a bit, It will also overheat if idle for to long.


----------

